# Rob Poyton - Glasgow, Scotland, November 20/21



## Andrew Usher (Sep 3, 2004)

Saturday and Sunday 20/21 of November 2004 will see Rob Poytons visit Glasgow to hold his first ever Glasgow workshop. Two action packed days of Systema training are expected. Ideal for all those in and out with Scotland and with or without a class. We keep hearing from people in Scotland wishing they had an avenue to train, well HERE it is......

With clubs, pubs, restaurants, shopping malls, designer stores, and much more, this is one ideal weekend break, why not bring the wife, kids, partner and make this an early Christmas break, or shopping and training weekend. With regular budget airlines such as easyjet offering multiple daily flights, there is no real excuse for missing out on seeing Rob in action.

Hosted by Anthony Thompsonand Andrew Usher. For more information and or to book your place either go to our website:

Website 

or PM Us, or email us at:
Andrew Usher 
Anthony Thompson 

Discount for Systema UK members, and those booking early.


----------

